#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Τιμολόγιο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών και κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Jim_K

Καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το Τιμολόγιο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών προς την εταιρεία (με την οποία έχω σύμβαση έργου και αμοίβομαι σε μηνιαία βάση) έχει κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 3%. Αν ναι, με ποιό τρόπο θα πληρωθούν οι κρατήσεις αυτές?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , η συγκεκριμένη εργασία δεν έχει εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ! για το λόγο ότι αφορά σύμβαση έργου !
Υπάρχει υποχρέωση από την εταιρεία παρακράτησης 20% ! επί του καθαρού ποσού της αμοιβής !

----------

